# Got wheel alignment still pulling Please Help!



## lengher (Sep 26, 2015)

Hello I have a *2007 Nissan Murano SE all wheel drive*, I had my front/rear struts replaced yesterday by a friend. Car was pulling slightly to the left and steering wheel wasn't centered so I went and got a wheel alignment done this morning at firestone. My car is still pulling, I will attach a picture of the before/after results of the alignment. The mechanic didn't give me much feedback on what is still causing the pulling, all he said was "there's still a slight pull, you need to get it checked out"....... okay, your the mechanic tell me what other possibilities can still cause this to happen! I will go back and get it check out again. Please share some light on this so I know where to go from here, don't want my wife driving this car with our new born baby in this condition. Thanks


----------

